# Pt-141 vs Melanotan II



## MayGodBlessyou (Aug 24, 2013)

Gentleman,
 As we know one being derivative of the other... Question I have is... Does Pt-141 always have a Stronger sexual effect??
 Perhaps M2 just as good, with added tanning bonus??

 Wondering your thoughts and experiences ??


 May God Bless You


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't know about the first, but I use Mt2 and it works great.  A coworker told me I was starting to look like a Mexican.  He has no idea I take any tanning peptides.  I am blond hair and fair skinned too...


----------



## Breadtree (Nov 2, 2013)

MayGodBlessyou said:


> Gentleman,
> As we know one being derivative of the other... Question I have is... Does Pt-141 always have a Stronger sexual effect??
> Perhaps M2 just as good, with added tanning bonus??
> 
> ...



I have only tried MT2 , but I can tell you that if it is real it has a very strong sexual effect.  Recently tried some that was I unrefrigerated for over a year, I accidentally used 2 mgs (and the standard loading dose is .25-1mg) and abt 4 hours later I got raging wood that actually made my thighs start to quiver, even though I wasn't horny or in the mood at all+ this is on psych medications which have reduced my libido by about 90% which makes it even more remarkable.  I had to get a pack of ice in between my thighs & it went away after 3-4 hours.  Ive also read a lot of women respond far better than it did with me in regards to libido, I don't know if it causes clit boners though, but if it does your girl might rape you in your sleep

Unless, there is something that Pt141 does that mt2 doesn't I would try mt2 because of the additional benefits of it, but that's based on my personal experience & what I've read, so since everyone's physiology is different


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Pt141 is a peptide molecule  found inside mt2.. so u got the option of tan and tug or just tug only with the help of a chemist ..


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 3, 2013)

I prefer tan and tug...


----------



## joshck (Nov 4, 2013)

Both were mild for me. Mt2 gave me a shit ton of moles and some that I already had turned black.i am already a tan person but on mt2 people really thought I was black when I went to the beach. Dose I took was 1mg every other day


----------



## joshck (Nov 4, 2013)

Another thing to mention is mt2 will give u stomach pains sometimes


----------



## joshck (Nov 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha there is no magical horny pill out there if ur trying to give it to ur girl...been there done that when my girl cut me off


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

joshck said:


> Both were mild for me. Mt2 gave me a shit ton of moles and some that I already had turned black.i am already a tan person but on mt2 people really thought I was black when I went to the beach. Dose I took was 1mg every other day



I am fair skinned, and on 250mg a week dose, I got pretty dark on my arms from working outside in the summer.  My coworker said I was turning Mexican.  But, now I am using 100mg a week and tanning 10mins a week and just maintain my base color and haven't gone back to pale yet this year.  I am not sure if it makes me horny or not, because I kind of stay that way naturally.


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 5, 2013)

Used pt141 this past summer. Best tan ever had. Took for the tug got both lol


----------

